# Wanted



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey im looking for a decoy trailer if anyone has any trailers they want to sell let me know?

Thanks,
Brady


----------



## hunterjoeND (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 5' x 10' decoy trailer for sale.

Asking $500 - email me for photos

[email protected]

Thanks,
Hunterjoe


----------

